# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Bullets I make

## xring

Hi guys, I just started making 53 gr .224 bullets HPBT with Berger jackets. Next step (die ordered) is to make them in 69 gr. 
Bullet weight variance is ± .05 gr and I couldn't measure any variance from base to ogive. Meplat os .039" coming off the die.
BTW, they were made in Ulrich carbide dies. Will test them next week and if there's any interest I can post some images/results.
I gotta thank Jymmynostars for the hand he is giving me.
Hope you guys like it  :Psmiley: 
Cheers

----------


## 7mmsaum

Lookin good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Cool

----------


## veitnamcam

:Pissed Off: 






 :Cool: 

Do you trim meplats to even up bullet OAL? (they look to vary in pics?)

----------


## xring

Thanks guys for the feedback. 
Veitnamcam, no, I dont trim meplats. It may be useful for semis but as I just shoot bolt actions I tend to take measurements from base to ogive, either bullets and loaded ammo. If theres any interest of people buying them, I may uniform meplats. Time will tell. Thanks again guys!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

I am not sure where the stick out tongue smiley at the top of my post come from?  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Good work! Makes my crappy lead moulded ones a bit ordinary! :Cool:

----------


## sako75

Black powder boys are a bit rough around the edges  :Psmiley: 


Be interesting to see how they perform on game animals

----------


## Maca49

> Black powder boys are a bit rough around the edges 
> 
> 
> Be interesting to see how they perform on game animals


Way your mouth out! :Sad:

----------


## Spook

[QUOTE=sako75;295827]Black powder boys are a bit rough around the edges  :Psmiley: 

Sounds like a failing to wipe problem

----------


## Rushy

> Black powder boys are a bit rough around the edges 
> 
> 
> Be interesting to see how they perform on game animals


Maca is the exception as he is a smooth bastard.  I watched him watching nipple at the fights a couple of months back and apart from choking on his bread roll and flapping his wings like a Penguin in heat, he was the epitome of cool.

----------


## Maca49

> Black powder boys are a bit rough around the edges 
> 
> 
> Be interesting to see how they perform on game animals


Wash your mouth out! :Sad:

----------


## wsm junkie

Nice job xring :Cool: 
How hard is it to source components? Any 7mm 175grainers in the pipeline??? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## R93

I can test a few on redskins for you. Just got home and have 3  weeks off and plan to get a couple.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## xring

Thanks again guys.
To get components out of the US I have to go thru their export license. Its just time consuming.
Next step I will try some Stamoly jackets. If you guys are not aware of them, just look up on Benchrest.com. Look promising.
I have thought about making some 7mm, but would I have some demand here in NZ for them? What do you guys think?
I will give away 75 bullets, cos 25 are reserved already for someone. If you guys are happy to pay shipping, I can give them for 3 people (25 each person). I know its not
much, but I would like some of you to try them out and come back to me. Just allow me some more time.
Regards

----------


## Rushy

Sorry to say this xring but if that is you in your avatar then you are one ugly mother.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Rifle bullet swagging is something I've started to look into over the past month or so. Yours look very, very nice. Great effort.

I would be more than happy to try some out in my 223Max if you have any spare.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Are you using Corbin dies?

----------


## xring

hey Rushy, this is just my father. People say that I am still uglier..  :O O: 
Uplandstalker, 25 for you. Will let you know when they are ready. Still more 50 to go to two people.
And no, I am using Ulrich dies made of carbide. Just like Niemi, Rorschach and a couple others.
CHeers !

----------


## Gibo

> hey Rushy, this is just my father. People say that I am still uglier.. 
> Uplandstalker, 25 for you. Will let you know when they are ready. Still more 50 to go to two people.And no, I am using Ulrich dies made of carbide. Just like Niemi, Rorschach and a couple others.
> CHeers !


 @R93 sounded keen mate?

----------


## Jimmynostars

Jeez man you put me under the pump...  I have 14.5mm from cleanup written on the fridge after our conversation but 15.4 in my head from a pm I can't find...

----------


## xring

Jimmynostars, yes mate, 14.5 mm deep in the mold would be best but if its gone 0.9 mm deeper, thats alright as well. These bullets were made with a left over lead wire I had at home. 
Gibo, still 50 to go. If you think he may try them out, I keep 25 aside for him.
Cheers

----------


## 6x47

If you have any left, I'd be very interested to try some. I have a very accurate .223 that would do them justice.

cheers

----------


## xring

6x47, alright, 25 for you. Just received bullet mould today and will start making them soon. Cheers

----------


## steven

Way cool.

I would like to look at making my own 303 FB projectiles, so I can vary the outer diameter to allow for bore wear.  So tell me more please...URLs for info on how to do this?  URLs for the dies? parts? etc...

 :Grin:

----------


## steven

> Do you trim meplats to even up bullet OAL? (they look to vary in pics?)


this seems a bit controversial, my 2 cents is. From talking to HBC the meplats make almost no difference to the performance, the biggest issues are the physical centre of the bullet V its centre of gravity and ogive.

So when the bullet is traveling down the barrel its forced to spin around its physical centre line but when it leaves the barrel that transitions to it spinning around its centre of mass line.

The next issue is the ogive and selecting that effects the BC a lot.  Nosslers for instance use a tangent ogive and HBCs a secant (I think thats the right way around and spelling!), this translates to 100fps+ more terminal velocity at 1000yds for the HBC on the same charge v Nossler.  Or in another way 1 grain more of 2208 is needed to drive a 308w Nossler than a HBC and keep is supersonic.  ie 45grain 2208 for HBC and 46gr (or more for the Nossler).  46+ is compressed (especially on competition bullets I think) and the chambers and primers are starting to sulk at that load, brass life is also degrading as the stress is higher. 

Horses for courses. On top of this boat tails are cheaper to make and for short (hunting) ranges the advantage seems to be mute. So if you can cast your own bullets or like this make your own flat bases bullets it can be cheaper and cause less bore wear.

Personally I think there is a lot of marketing hype and crap out there in circulation of the gun world, some of it could actually be against us shooters best interests.  So the voyage of figuring it out for myself and only listening to ppl I trust continues.

----------


## xring

right guys, so I have 75 to go to these people:
- rupert
- uplandstalker
- 6x47

I just ask for my piece of mind to pay for the freight. dont know, around 3 bucks?!
I may be missing someone. if not, 25 still to go. cheers

some more pics of the 50 gr.

PS.: PM your addresses.

----------


## Tararua Phil

Hi Xring,
For the last 18 months I've been wanting to convert fired 22 shells to 55gn .224 using swaging through dies through Ebay/Ushop after seeing it done on TV & Youtube but I don't know where to get the lead wire from in NZ, would you have any pointers?
I'd be keen to try some of those projectiles you're offering to see how they perform compared to any I will make up in the future.
Can you send me the details for the payment?
Thanks in advance,
Phil.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Spanners can help you with that lead wire Phil

----------


## xring

You can get lead wire off this company (probably the only one, I think): DLM - Extrusions
Tararua, will send you the bullets. Cheers

----------


## Spanners

DLM wire is a small fortune. 
I had extrusion dies made in Canada and make my own.

----------


## kiwi39

> I am not sure where the stick out tongue smiley at the top of my post come from? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Freudian slip for sure  :Wink:

----------


## xring

Hi guys, for the gents that will try my bullets, they were sent last week. Hope you guys like them. Just please, let me know your results. Cheers

----------


## Uplandstalker

These were in the letter box when I got home tonight. These look fantastic!

Weight them all and 50gn +/-0.05gn of each other. This is far better than the factory 68gn Hornady Match HPBT's, these are 68.1gn +/-0.2

Also, put the length gauge over them, again, super consistent length to ogive of 8.27mm +/-0.01

Will load some tonight and clock some velocities, groups and maybe a few vermin this weekend.

Again, these look amazing.

----------


## Tararua Phil

> Hi guys, for the gents that will try my bullets, they were sent last week. Hope you guys like them. Just please, let me know your results. Cheers


Mine arrived Wednesday last week & as Uplander says very consistant weights etc. I loaded some Winchester Once fired shells with 24.5 gns 2206 for a start but found it to be a compressed powder load so will try them as soon as we get some settled weather on the 50yd & 150yd targets then take them after a few goats. Will keep you informed of results. (would put up pics but don't know how)

----------


## Gibo

> Mine arrived Wednesday last week & as Uplander says very consistant weights etc. I loaded some Winchester Once fired shells with 24.5 gns 2206 for a start but found it to be a compressed powder load so will try them as soon as we get some settled weather on the 50yd & 150yd targets then take them after a few goats. Will keep you informed of results. (would put up pics but don't know how)


Use the icon with the tree in a frame to upload pics mate

----------


## possummatti

Or if your using tapatalk on your phone tap the (+) at the bottom left.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Ok, so I managed to get out and put these through the crony. 

Seating all of the below to 56.50mm to the ogive.

30.0gn of BM2
Average of 3,487 with ES of 82 ( sloppy reloading on my end)

30.5gn of BM2
Average of 3,502 with ES of 28

30.5gn of 2206H
Average of 3,415 with ES of 39

All shoot great groups(forgot the photos, sorry). Pressure still down a bit, but already know the the 53gn Vmax I sometimes shoot at 3,520fps has high pressure (and am about to put 50 of them), so going to call the 30.5 of BM2 good, and load some for hunting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## xring

sorry, guys, tardy reply! thanks for the tests as well. i will receive next week the die for the 69 and one for flat bases, but will be leaving to my filthy country (i really don't want to go :Oh Noes: ) for a month next 28th so I think bullets just for the next year.also I will give away some so you guys can test them, if you want.
two questions: what bullet weight/shape in .224 would you guys like to have?
another: what could be one other good calibre /weight/shape to make here in NZ? I thought about the .204 HPBT in the 40's, but surely there will be no market for it.
cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

130-170gr 30cal 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Grasshopper

There should be some demand for the followings:
7mm 160gr to 180gr
30 cal 180gr to 230gr

----------


## Scribe

> sorry, guys, tardy reply! thanks for the tests as well. i will receive next week the die for the 69 and one for flat bases, but will be leaving to my filthy country (i really don't want to go) for a month next 28th so I think bullets just for the next year.also I will give away some so you guys can test them, if you want.
> two questions: what bullet weight/shape in .224 would you guys like to have?
> another: what could be one other good calibre /weight/shape to make here in NZ? I thought about the .204 HPBT in the 40's, but surely there will be no market for it.
> cheers


 Hi XRING,,,I would like to use HPBT 224, around 60gr for deer. The Nosler Partition 60gr I am using seems to be a little less frangible than I am used to.

If this not possible I might use your 53gr HPBT.

----------


## xring

sorry for the late reply. been wondering about the 7mm and 30 cal for the next bullets. lets see and talk to more people.
Cribe, I dont make 60gr. Just 50, 52, 53, 55 (FB or BT) and as I always say the 69's.
Cheers

----------


## robh500

I'm really keen to try some 69gr!

----------


## possummatti

Is there a noticable difference with 1gr eg: 53gr vs 54gr

----------


## Tararua Phil

Hi Gen

----------


## Tararua Phil

Hi Gents,
Finaly got away this last weekend for bit of a wander with another forum member after a few goats/deer using the new projectiles from Xring.
I wieghed them & found they were 52 gns so loaded accordingly. ( reloading details up the page)
I started by sighting in & found them to be reasonably tight out of the 223 Rem ADL with them printing 1/2 inch @ 50yds. 
We arrived @ our destination within 30yds of a mob of 9 goats & I managed to plant one of these projectiles high into the shoulder of a young one which poleaxed it on the spot.We did a bit of an autopsy & found both lungs & part of the liver were smashed & the exit wound was about 30mm so one can understand the reason it dropped so quickly.
When we go out again with the 223 & bowl a LARGE billy or deer I'll do let you all know ( with photos) showing what the results are --I hope.
The number we shot all up were 7 (took the meat) & we also saw approx 15 others & 2 mature red hinds & 2 yearlings with them.,--get them next time.
Because I'm on dialup I can't post pictures but my hunting buddy will do so asap as an addition to this writeup.
Thanks Xring for the projectiles & a great result using them.
Phil.

----------


## thejavelin

Gore warning on the last photo, but its purely for educational purposes........

Little bit of jacket shed.

----------


## Tararua Phil

Sorry guys, the lower right shot was due to me pulling it & not the fault of the projectiles.
Phil.

----------


## xring

Hi guys, back from a long holiday. I am now making flat base bullets from 50 to 55 grains. Got all correct punches for it. I just need to get rid of my jacket stock, around 3500 of them, and whatever
weight or profile (BT or FB) you choose I will sell them for $35 / 100 including shipping. What do you guys think? If interested, I just need some time to swage them.
Cheers

----------


## xring

Hamsav, soon I will make the 69's but in 224, so sorry about that. Rifht now, I think Hornady makes them. Correct if I am wrong. Cheers

----------


## dave-m

Hi *xring*
Are you planning on making 224 projectiles in the future or are you using the stock you have and trying others?

----------


## xring

Hi Dave,
Both of them. I have at home some 500 HPBT 52 grains but whatever weight from 50 to 55 either BT or FB I can make on order.
Cheers

----------

